# Diamond is a hero!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our Great Pyrenees Diamond saved the goats and donkeys lives yesterday. We were out in the new barn pilfering around, then we hear Pixie barking.....

We look out to see 2 coonhounds that ive never seen before! There was a male and a female and the male was snooping around.They took around the front yard and circled around the pole barn. They were both coiming down the fence row and Diamond becomes vicious! She is jumping up on the fence,rattling it, and barking LOUD! I thought she was going to jump out of the fence and eat them! It scared the male dog so much he cowered down. She rattled the fence one more time and those two tucked their tails and beat it! Diamond is a hero and saved the goats lives! Doesnt that just make you want to get another puppy?

Horray Diamond!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

HORRAY!!!!! what a good girl!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful that she did her job!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Diamond :clap::hugs: You rock girl :grin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific  :hi5:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She really did her job! Next spring we are going to lease a male so we can breed her. Puppies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good girl Diamond! I just love these stories.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Go Diamond! Good job, girl!


----------

